# Getting documents attested in Australia for Dubai



## Ozpat (Dec 12, 2010)

OK, so I've been reading the sticky threads at the top of the page. I understand I am going to need to get key documents "attested" (assume this means authenticated) but I'm unsure who the appropriate person or body is in Australia that will be recognised in Dubai.

My understanding is that the UAE is *not *a signatory of the Hague Convention so Apostille certification will not be recognised.

I'm assuming a simple JP signature will *not *be enough. Will a *Public Notary* be able to do it or do I need to take documents to some government office?

The documents I am considering including are:

Marriage certificate
Birth certificates for parents and kids
Academic certificates

Is it necessary to do wills or Powers of Attorney? I am thinking not as they are relevant only to our estate in Australia????

TIA


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

You will need a Public Notary (Usual a Lawyer or JP who is accredited for Notarisation) to attest/notarise the Academic documents. 

Then you need to take them to the Department of Foreign Affairs and Trade for Authentication/certification, and then send them to the UAE Embassy in Canberra for Certification.

The Department of Foreign Affairs will give you guidance on the Apostille certification. Note that they are typical government workers. Do not turn up at lunch time as the service counters will be closed.

Academic Documents require notarisation, authentication, and certification. The rest of the documents only require authentication and certification.

Note that all stages require a fee, and the fee is paid per document so be choosy about what and how many documents and copies you get done.


----------



## Ozpat (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks so much markuslives. That information was very helpful. I have been unable to find a clear process outlined via google.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

markuslives said:


> You will need a Public Notary (Usual a Lawyer or JP who is accredited for Notarisation) to attest/notarise the Academic documents.
> 
> Then you need to take them to the Department of Foreign Affairs and Trade for Authentication/certification, and then send them to the UAE Embassy in Canberra for Certification.
> 
> ...



Exactly as _Markuslives_ advises above .... 

I am a Qld Justice of the Piece (Qual) and know first hand that over here my endorsement means nothing to this lot ....

Cheers ...


----------



## Ozpat (Dec 12, 2010)

OK, thanks Fatenhappy. So from that, I take it a Public Notary (ie Lawyer with the additional accreditation) is the person I need to find.

Thanks for your clarification of that point.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The instructions on this thread, albeit helpful, appear to refer to academic documents.

If a couple were married in Australia, where do they go to get their marriage certificate only attested/authenticated? Are other documents required to support it?

Thanks


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> The instructions on this thread, albeit helpful, appear to refer to academic documents.
> 
> If a couple were married in Australia, where do they go to get their marriage certificate only attested/authenticated? Are other documents required to support it?
> 
> Thanks


In Australia a marriage, divorce, or birth certificate is firstly attested/authenticated at the Department of Foreign Affairs and Trade, and then they have to be sent to the UAE Embassy in Canberra for Certification.

Cheers
Mark


----------



## bluefoam (Jan 27, 2011)

I got my qualifications attested by my solicitor & they were not accepted. I had to get them attested by both the department of foreign affairs in Dublin and the UAE consulate in London


----------



## GW75 (Feb 26, 2011)

Ozpat said:


> OK, so I've been reading the sticky threads at the top of the page. I understand I am going to need to get key documents "attested" (assume this means authenticated) but I'm unsure who the appropriate person or body is in Australia that will be recognised in Dubai.
> 
> My understanding is that the UAE is *not *a signatory of the Hague Convention so Apostille certification will not be recognised.
> 
> ...


I was able to get my uni degree from 15 years ago authenticated by DFAT without being notarised by a JP or lawyer. DFAT seems to have a huge range of signatures on their records so you might be able to avoid the first step, particularly if your qualification is recent.


----------



## Ozpat (Dec 12, 2010)

Hmmm, the degree is from 1983 so almost 30 years ago (Jeez, are we THAT old?). Thanks for the further feedback everyone.


----------

